# Nissan to Unveil 370Z Roadster, Plus A Mystery Z, at New York Auto Show



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Not only will Nissan use the New York Auto Show to debut its new 370Z Roadster, but the automaker will also have a surprise Z on hand. What this Z will be, the folks at Nissan aren’t willing to say, but there's a good chance it will be a NISMO version of the all-new coupe with some mild suspension tweaks, light-weight wheels and more aggressive aerodynamics.

As for the 370Z Roadster, we don't expect much in the way of surprises - although it is unclear if Nissan has chosen to stick with the soft top or go the way of the retractable hard-top like the rest of the industry. Considering the coupe's focus on lightweight performance, however, we expect a soft top is most likely.

The Z roadster will use the same 3.7-liter V6 engine as the coupe with 332hp.

More: *Nissan to Unveil 370Z Roadster, Plus A Mystery Z, at New York Auto Show* on AutoGuide.com


----------

